# have a crush on someone



## Quebosh

Hello! I'd like to know how you say to have a crush on someone in Portuguese...in particular in Brazilian Portuguese and if there are regionalisms, that of the south or Porto Alegre  Thanks a million !!!


----------



## moura

Hi Quebosh,

Though I am Portuguese, I would dare to say in Portuguese from Brasil:

"estar gamado por" or "estar vidrado em". But I hope our Brasilien friends here may have some other interesting options 

In European Portuguese (from Portugal) the best I can remember is "estar apanhado por" ou "ter um fraquinho por".

A good day to you


----------



## Vanda

Also, "estou apaixonado por...". A man can say: "Sou doido por você." A woman: "Sou doida por você."


----------



## Quebosh

Thanks you guys that's really helpful!!!


----------



## Vanda

Quebosh, later, Ronan, a gaúcho himself, normally is supposed to "appear" and he can tell you if they have another special way to say that in the South.


----------



## Quebosh

Thank you Vanda, I will be "pendente" !


----------



## ronanpoirier

Well, hello Vanda, hello Quebosh, here in Porto Alegre we may say:

_Eu estou a fim de ti._ (it doesn't mean I'm in love, I just have some interest on you, just like "a crush")

But I don't think it's Rio Grande do Sul only.

_Eu estou amarradão em ti._ This one is also used but it sounds very carioca or at least slang from teenagers TV shows (which, by the way, have too many slangs... we, teenagers, don't say not even a half of those slangs).

Too bad my dad is not at home, he could tell us something else. _o/


----------



## NikaRasmussenWelling

ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> Well, hello Vanda, hello Quebosh, here in Porto Alegre we may say:
> 
> _Eu estou a fim de ti._ (it doesn't mean I'm in love, I just have some interest on you, just like "a crush")
> 
> But I don't think it's Rio Grande do Sul only.
> 
> _Eu estou amarradão em ti._ This one is also used but it sounds very carioca or at least slang from teenagers TV shows (which, by the way, have too many slangs... we, teenagers, don't say not even a half of those slangs).
> 
> Too bad my dad is not at home, he could tell us something else. _o/



 De qual língua portuguesa; é ele português brasileiro, ou português europeu.   Aquele em baixo é em português brasileiro.
"Tem um apaixonado em cima dela." Estou pesarosa, mas não sei a gíria.


----------



## Vanda

Oi Nika,



> "Tem um apaixonado em cima dela."


 O que você quis dizer com esta frase?  




> De qual língua portuguesa; é ele português brasileiro,...


 
Se você está se referindo ao post do Ronan, é português brasileiro.


----------



## MariBR

Hi there!!!
 



			
				ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> _Eu estou amarradão em ti._


 
I've never heard anything like that here in Porto Alegre! (Thanks God...)
 
I would translate as "Eu _to_ a fim de ti" or - to be really porto-alegrense - "Eu _to_ *tri* a fim de ti!"


----------



## NikaRasmussenWelling

Vanda said:
			
		

> Oi Nika,
> O que você quis dizer com esta frase?
> 
> 
> 
> Se você está se referindo ao post do Ronan, é português brasileiro.




  Não tenho estado falando a língua portuguesa brasileira durante os últimos dois anos.  É difícil aprender Aniishinabe. Isto é a língua tenho estado aprendendo durante os dois anos passados. Também, porque sua mensagem estava em inglês, fui perdido na tradução.  Estou pesarosa.


----------



## Vanda

Não precisa ficar pesarosa, NIka. Só queria entender o que você quis dizer!


----------



## barbaraduvivier

Estou a fim de você is the most used one, at least in Rio de Janeiro


----------



## ronanpoirier

MariBR said:
			
		

> I've never heard anything like that here in Porto Alegre! (Thanks God...)




Unfortunally I heard :-S when I was like 10, 11 and people from school loved "Malhação" TV show. 

But I agree with "To tri a fim de ti" ;-)


----------



## shard

what does to and fim mean?  literally and in the context?


----------



## Outsider

_Estar a fim_ is an idiom, but, if you want to read some funky ad hoc explanations, click here.


----------



## Vanda

tô - kind of abbreviation of estou - I am 
a fim (here a slang) - in the mood/ interested in/ 

Tô a fim de ti - I am interested in you ....

tri - an expression used by the people who lives in the South of the country.


----------



## MariBR

To be "a fim" = To be into


----------



## shard

obrigado.  outsider I think I will wait till I am more advanced in portuguese before reading that thread, hehehe.


----------

